# Costco Flooring



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anyone happen to know the stock code for the Costco G flooring as I am going to ring a few stores over the next few days to try and locate some stock.

Any help greatly appreciated as always.

Kind regards


Markyt001

:car::car::car:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone help?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Cant you just say the name like you have their and they can look it up?


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Was some at the lakeside store at the weekend, assuming you mean the grey/white garage tiles?


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tried but they had no idea what I was barking on about. Remember some one posting stock code a while back but just can't find it.

ATB

Markyt


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

This what you were looking for?

Courtesy of Bigpikle's garage thread: 


James - its not a standard stock item, so if you want some you need to get it while they have it. i got mine in Milton Keynes and they have about 6-8 rolls left. i spoke with the buyer at their head office and he can tell you if/where they have stock. 

Costco item number is 112281 if you want to try and track it down, as the operators on the phone have no idea what it is if you ring them direct

:thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats the bad boy I was looking for. Thanks Coyote, owe u big style.


Regards


Markyt


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

VERY good stuff :thumb: makes a huge difference in the garage and mine has a car on it full time with no marks or anything on it. One time I was doing some dirty work in there and I just pulled the entire floor out, PW'd it clean, left it to dry and pulled it back in - superb


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Going to take a look at it myself - hope they get it in stock when the new Costco opens in Cardiff:driver:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Having seen your garage project bigpickle, thats what I have decided to go for. Looks great and easy to clean.

Rang Reading store today to enquire about membership and stock levels.
I was told that they wont give out stock levels unless I was a member (£25).
I would join but over an hours drive & need to hire van as not sure it would fit in car, and they may not even have the flooring!!!!!

Don't suppose anyone members in Reading are heading there soon and could look at the rack to see if they've got any left!!!!!!!! cheeky are'nt I..

Markyt:wall::wall:


----------



## skinner_595 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just wondering if you have got this flooring yet. I'm near to the Reading Costco and i can have a look at the weekend if that helps?


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, sorry for late reply. Nope still not sorted out this flooring 
Thinking I may have to spend alot more and get some PVC tiles from a place like Garage Wizards.

Anyone else had any luck finding costco rolls lately?

KR & ATB


MarkyT


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Cardiff have it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have 1 new still wrapped roll in my garage but am still hoping to get that in my shed next year..... It is VERY heavy and is a 2 man lift, as well as needing a roof rack or decent van to move it around!

is it not available any more?


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the ifo Bigpickle. Friend has a van that I can use and he would like a roll too, so man power would be covered!!!!!

KR

Mark


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

*costco garage flooring*

just got back from costco at thurrock & they have arround 8 rolls of the flooring in the rack if thats any help to anybody

hth

kp 115


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Reading had loads in two weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Markyt001 said:


> Having seen your garage project bigpickle, thats what I have decided to go for. Looks great and easy to clean.
> 
> Rang Reading store today to enquire about membership and stock levels.
> I was told that they wont give out stock levels unless I was a member (£25).
> ...


IIRC it's about 7' wide.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

In the Glasgow store too

Just a bit far to travel. Good day out though. :doublesho


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Loads in Edinburgh yesterday

John


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Reading had loads last weekend


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know fella's. However I have just received some flooring tiles from Dura (Garagewizards) in light grey. It only worked out about 80notes dearer than the cost of 2 G-floor rolls and the cost of costco membership and van rental.

Will post some pics when its down.

:thumb:

Markyt001


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Any picture of this stuff in use?


----------

